# Ratio Christi



## yeutter (Feb 5, 2016)

Have any board members encountered chapters of the para-Church group Ratio Christi on a nearby college campus? Is it supplanting Inter Varsity Christian Fellowship as IVCF increasingly drifts in the direction of social gospelism?


----------



## johnny (Feb 5, 2016)

I just had a quick lookie, from what I see they are primarily an apologetics based Ministry.
They say they want to work "with" other groups, http://ratiochristi.org/partners/no-competition-zone

I can't comment any futher as I have no real knowledge of these kind of Ministries.


----------



## Afterthought (Feb 5, 2016)

Interesting. I did not realize one of these was at my school. Considering the lack of knowledge of its existence and the largeness of IVCF here and that this group has merged/joined with another campus apologetics group, it does not seem to be supplanting IVCF. Of course, my campus is a very liberal one, so I don't know if that might skew things. Maybe I'll join in on one of their meetings and get back to you if the actual situation is different.


----------

